# Vitesse Magic Mouse



## Djoul-Bnc (4 Avril 2013)

Hello,

Question assez bête 

J'ai une Magic Mouse que je n'utilise pas car je trouve sa vitesse de déplacement
trop lente.

J'ai bien réglé la vitesse au max dans les options mais je trouve toujours qu'elle
ne réagi  pas assez vite...

Du coup elle traine dans sa boîte et n'est pas servie ... et vu le prix c'est dommage.


Alors ma question est :
Est-il possible d'accélerer la vitesse de déplacement de la Magic Mouse au dela du Max
proposé par OSx ?

PAr avance merci à ceux qui liront


----------



## Siciliano (4 Avril 2013)

Hello,

Alors, je ne sais pas si on peut augmenter la vitesse de déplacement plus que ce que OS X propose (mais je vois pas pourquoi on pourrait pas faire des trifouillages), mais en ce qui concerne l'accélération, plus tu vas accélérer ton mouvement de souris, plus ça va loin et vite. Il y a la notion d'accélération qui joue (et qui n'est pas linéaire, comme sur Windows).


----------



## Locke (4 Avril 2013)

Je fais de la 3D avec Cinema 4D, pas mal de retouche avec Photoshop et j'ai du mal a comprendre a vouloir une vitesse supérieure.

Sous mon iMac 27", j'ai ça comme réglage, au maximum c'est ingérable, surtout en 3D.





J'ai en permanence les 2 types de souris, MagicMouse et la filaire USB, aucun problème.


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (4 Avril 2013)

les goûts et les couleurs... 

En faite le truc c'est que j'ai l'impression que m'a souris est moins réactive que mon trackpad...

Au taf je suis sous windaube et avec deux écrans. En un mouvement de poignet je 
parcours mes deux écran et j'utilise une surface de env 18cm x 20cm sur mon bureau
pas plus (et encore c'est plus dû au faite d'avoir besoin de place pour ma main que pour bouger).En ayant très rarement besoin de soulever la souris pour compenser.

Avec le track pad pas trop de soucis je le trouve plutot bien mais des fois je suis pas 
assez poche de mon MBP et la souris serait plus adaptée...

Mais avec la Magic mouse....... j'ai l'impression en imageant qu'elle colle...
Me faut trop de mouvement pour parcourir l'écran et quand je connecte mon MBP à 
mon écran 24" pour être en double écran c'est encore plus la misère...:mouais:

En gros ce que j'aimerais réduire, c'est le rapport mouvement/réaction à l'écran...
car j'ai l'impression que ,pour imager toujours , sur mon pc ou avec le trackpad si je 
fais un mouvement de 1cm le curseur bouge à l'écran de 2cm alors qu'avec la magic mouse j'ai l'impression que si je bouge 1cm j'ai l'impression que le curseur bouge entre 0,5 et 1cm...

voila mon problème expliqué autrement. 

autre question qui n'a rien a voir :
Quand on bosse en double écran, est-il possible de garder le bureau avec le dock sur un écran en ayant une application en full screen sur l'autre ?
car quand je passe en full screen mon deuxieme écran devient automatiquement noir antracithe...(avec une sorte de tissu en fond)

merci


----------



## Locke (4 Avril 2013)

Il me faut 8 cm pour faire la largeur de mon 27" aussi bien avec la filaire USB que la Magic Mouse.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Avril 2013)

"MagicPrefs" permet, entr'autre, d'augmenter la vitesse de déplacement de la souris "MagicMouse"!


----------



## Locke (4 Avril 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> "*MagicPrefs*" permet, entr'autre, d'augmenter la vitesse de déplacement de la souris "MagicMouse"!



Donc, c'est ici...http://magicprefs.com ...je ne connaissais pas, mais je ne vais pas, moi, m'en servir.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Avril 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Donc, c'est ici...http://magicprefs.com ...je ne connaissais pas, mais je ne vais pas, moi, m'en servir.



Il n'y a pas que la vitesse, MagicPrefs améliore la gestuelle de la MagicMouse !


----------



## Locke (4 Avril 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que la vitesse, MagicPrefs améliore la gestuelle de la MagicMouse !



Leur screenshot est assez explicite...


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (5 Avril 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Il me faut 8 cm pour faire la largeur de mon 27" aussi bien avec la filaire USB que la Magic Mouse.


 
Il me faut 5,5cm-6cm pour balayer mes deux 24" de gauche a droite....

Sinon merci pour l'app , je testerai ce soir =)

++


----------



## zacromatafalgar (5 Avril 2013)

Salut,

Pour augmenter la vitesse, de la souris ou du trackpad, au-delà des limites fixées par Apple, tu peux utiliser les commandes suivantes dans un applescript :

--pour connaitre le réglage actuel&#8230;
do shell script "defaults read -g com.apple.mouse.scaling" --&#8230;de la souris
do shell script "defaults read -g com.apple.trackpad.scaling" --&#8230;du trackpad

--pour augmenter la vitesse de la souris à 5.5
do shell script "defaults write -g com.apple.mouse.scaling -float 5.5"

--pour augmenter la vitesse du trackpad à 2.5
defaults write -g com.apple.trackpad.scaling -float 2.5"


--Valeurs de défilement maximum par défaut : 3 pour la souris et 1.5 pour le trackpad


----------

